# Does your hedgehog love baths?



## KristinNicole (Oct 20, 2015)

Poe has decided he absolutely loves his bath time. He even sort of pouts when is time to get out! here are a few pictures I took last night. The one that looks like he's sitting is him pouting.


----------



## Leeloosmommy (Oct 14, 2015)

That are beautiful pictures! My Leeloo absolutely hate bath. She try as hard as she can to go out. But i got a rescue 3 weeks ago, Vanille, that seems to love it! She is still anxious a lot, but when I put water on, she unball, sniff a lot and seems that she want to go in water! Next time it will be bath time, I will try to put her in the bath tub to see! Thank you for sharing thoes picture with us!


----------



## wushu1987 (Dec 26, 2015)

How cute!!!! I don't think my girl has decided yet what she thinks about it.. I have only had her for about two months and she's due for her second bath ... So guess I will see how she does this time.. First time she just wanted out lol ... I wonder about doing it in the tub but put something in there so if she wants to get out she can? Just to let her get used to swimming around ?


----------



## Aprinceton (Oct 27, 2014)

My hedgie is very picky, she loves (LOVES) baths in the tub, but if I get lazy and just want to fill up the sink, she hates it! I think she likes being able to walk around and explore. And then there are those days where she hates the bath even though she usually loves it...


----------



## KristinNicole (Oct 20, 2015)

a lot of them do like exploring around the tub. Poe will do it for a while then he just ends up sitting at one end and relaxing lol


----------



## Leeloosmommy (Oct 14, 2015)

i think I will try to put Leeloo in the tub too to see if she likes it more


----------



## zombielover3617 (Oct 16, 2015)

My Penelope despises baths. I'm not sure what about it she doesn't like but she rather not do it at all.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

So far, Ichiro's baths have been done in the sink but when the temperatures come back up to a decent number I'll try the tub to see how he likes it. He's not the explorer type but we'll see


----------



## Wade's mom (Feb 23, 2016)

*Baths are stressful!*

I have a male hedgehog, Wade Quillson, he's been with me since the end of October. Love him to pieces, but he HATES baths. I'll try him in the tub too, when it gets a bit warmer, as I have been bathing him in the sink so far. Although it's so far the only time he will let me pick him up unrolled, it's just because he's trying to use my arm as a leader to escape. It's not fun for either one of us.


----------



## wushu1987 (Dec 26, 2015)

I bathed my girl in the bath tub the other week and I think she actually enjoyed it  she hates baths in the sink. I filled the tub up enough so she could still touch bottom but was deep enough so she could swim if she wanted. I put a platform in the middle so she could get out if she wanted and she would go in and out and swim around... Was actually very cute


----------



## KristinNicole (Oct 20, 2015)

Poe has started laying down and letting me slowly pour water over him and he starts falling asleep. it's adorable.


----------



## Authra (Apr 23, 2015)

All mine hate bathes


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

Tinkerball hated baths. It was like the water was lava. She huffed and jumped and tried to climb up the sides and up my arms. Coconut LOVES baths and flails when I take her out. She explores and swims in the "deep end" for a while, and then she just kind of lies down in the shallow side of my tub so that the water is chin-deep and relaxes.


----------

